# 94 Maxima huge power loss,down cylinder 2!!!!!



## Magnus8 (Jul 10, 2009)

My car is running really rough and has lost alot of power.It aslo idles pretty bad.Ive changed the spark plugs,ht leads etc and also changed the distributor cap.Ive recently came 2 establish with the help of my friend im down cylinder # 2.Im not very compatent mechanical wise therefore would really appreciate any advice on fixing this problem.Im pretty sure its my fuel injector.is this a big job 2 fix?Is it possible 2 do it yourself without to much trouble. :wtf:

Cheers


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's not a major issue to replace the injectors, but the recommendation is to do all 6 at once, because once one goes the others are usually close behind.
ALSO do NOT buy, Reman/Rebuilt/Python injectors. only get used or Brand new OEM/Bosch injectors.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I would perform a compression check b4 assuming it's a injector!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> I would perform a compression check b4 assuming it's a injector!


I would get a leakdown check done to eliminate valve problems as well. Also you could check to make sure injector is getting power to it.


----------

